# My import has arrived!



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,

After what felt like years of waiting (okay, it was only a month), my very first betta from Thailand has arrived! He is an opaque white OHM named Chalky. He's living in an Aqueon Evolve 8 with live plants. He made the trip and is adjusting quickly! He's so feisty tonight that it was hard to get good photos - but I couldn't wait. So here he is!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow!! he is VERY pretty!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

VERY VERY VERY pretty!!!! :shock:


----------



## Beginner Betta Lover (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful!! Love the name!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks a ton everyone! You're too kind


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the angle you got of him in the second picture, he is a very pretty fish. Glad he made the trip alright.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

That is a fantastic looking fish!! I have my eye on a similar hm on the website bettaakapes.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I am now officially going to get a white betta, he is toooooo cute!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I love his face! Congrats on your new fish!


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

He is simply stunning! Wow! He really makes me want to import one of my own!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!! So glad he arrived safely. He has traveled more than most people ever will! He looks in great shape and is a beauty.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

He is so striking! Congratulations on receiving him and I'm glad he made it to your safely. Chalky is a a very cute and appropriate name. Beautiful fish!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Stunning! What a just stunning fish! So vibrant, I bet he looks gorgeous swimming around in the tank!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That fish is absolutely STUNNING. The white is almost dreamlike, it doesn't look real.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

I love love love love love your fish!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

looks like he was well worth the wait! Handsome little fellow!


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! You're making me blush...but then again Chalky should be the one to be so proud


----------



## Boostedmopar (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been wanting a Betta in that pure of white for a while. Beautiful fish, congratulations!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He's amazing!!!!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

He is so beautiful and haunting. Recently been thinking of getting an import, what a catch...no pun intended xD


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

It took a bit of time, but it was worth it! The breeder and transhipper I worked with were great. As a first timer I was scared, but it was overall very pleasant!


----------



## Summerwind (Jan 11, 2013)

He really is stunning!


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he is a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

*faints* He is so pretty! I love the fact that he is all white!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He looks great.. happy to see one going through the mail system so well!

How did he come?

Be interesting to see if he stays all white.


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks again all! He left Thailand on a Thursday, arrived in Georgia on a Friday and arrived at my house on a Tuesday. He made the trip really well, but now I am having troubles with him  His fins are getting ripped up! I think he's biting but it doesn't make sense to me. There is of course the very real possibility that he's catching himself on the malaysian driftwood I have in the tank...but his anal fin is totally intact....it's only the caudal fin that's getting messed up. Part of me thinks if it was the driftwood, he'd be experiencing rips everywhere? Argh!


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

I decided to take the wood out, just in case. I hope that helps!


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Not that anyone's following this...haha...but I took out the wood, added a little pagoda-style decoration for hiding and also put some sponge over the filter output to put the water at almost a standstill. I added some API Stress Coat yesterday. Chalky _seems_ happier - swimming towards the top much more and blowing some bubbles - plus there is white regrowth on his fins already (regrowth is white, right?). I still can't be sure if his damage was from the wood or self-inflicted, as I never saw him bite himself...but who knows what was happening in there when it was lights out. Le sigh. I can only hope his fins will regain their original beauty. Is there any hope for that with damaged fins?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Regrown fins, if the damage isn't too severe, can look nearly identical to the original perfect finnage.  Just keep the water extra clean, and keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah, thank you for the reassurance! I did my weekly 50% water change yesterday and am also keeping the light off to see if that helps. My plants are growing well so I don't think a few days without the LED light will hurt them!


----------

